# American Kenpo Studio of Frederick - Grand Opening



## Bill Smith (May 17, 2002)

Its official, we are opening July 8th. Anyone in Frederick Maryland looking for Kenpo or interested give me a call at 301-846-7744.

Yours in Kenpo,
Bill Smith - AKKI
American Kenpo Studio of Frederick
5245 Westview Drive
Frederick, MD


----------



## Sigung86 (May 17, 2002)

Mazeltov!!!!!!!!!!  Outstanding!  Congratulations, and best of luck to you.  Sorry I'm so far away, I'd jump up and get some cookies and kool-aid!  :lol: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:

Dan Farmer


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 17, 2002)

Keep the Art a 1st Priority!

:asian:


----------



## Sigung86 (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Keep the Art a 1st Priority!
> 
> :asian: *



OK ... GD ... So ... Like ... What's wrong with cookies and kool-aid?
:soapbox: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Dan " I like chocolate chip cookies dipped in cherry kool-aid" Farmer


----------



## Bill Smith (May 17, 2002)

Thanks for the welcome and support. I'll make sure I have the cookies and kool-aid for the first class in honor of Dan Farmer.

Kenpo is always the 1st priority, I always stay true to that.

Thanks again gents,
Bill Smith


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 18, 2002)

Got Milk?

:rofl:


----------



## Seig (May 18, 2002)

regular, 2%. skim, lactose free or soy?


----------



## Bill Smith (May 18, 2002)

And for Mr. Conatser, we will have milk. Can't forget the seniors.

Bill Smith


----------



## Sigung86 (May 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bill Smith _
> 
> *And for Mr. Conatser, we will have milk. Can't forget the seniors.
> 
> Bill Smith *



Make Dennis' milk warm with a double dollop of Bosco!!!
Dennis!!! Wake me when it's naptime!!!!:cheers: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :cheers: <light Bosco mix!

Dan


----------



## Bill Smith (May 18, 2002)

You guys got some humor. Go to see good friendship here.

Bill Smith


----------



## meni (May 18, 2002)

Congratulations.


good luck 

i hope to see you soon

meni


----------



## Les (May 21, 2002)

Bill,

Best of luck with the new studio, if you send me a ticket I'll fly over and give you a hand.

Les


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 21, 2002)

Glad to see you here, some great talk with great people and less BS.

:asian:


----------



## Bill Smith (May 22, 2002)

Les,
I'll be hopefully soon, start having higher ups coming to do seminars and workshops to give the students a wide range of instruction. If you're ever in Maryland come on by and again thanks. If there is anything I can do for you just drop a line.

Your in Kenpo,
Bill Smith - AKKI


----------



## Seig (May 22, 2002)

Bill,
    I will soon be doing an FMA type seminar at my school.  As soon as I have all the detailos I will send you an invite.  These guys are based out of frederick so it may be a good contact for you too for future seminars, etc...
Regards


----------



## Bill Smith (May 23, 2002)

Seig,
Thanks, I look forward to participating in your seminar. Let me know when and where, at least a week in advance (I have to let my boss "the wife" know so it doesn't mess up any plans).

When I'm up and running, you and your students are welcome to come on down anytime. 

Your friend in Kenpo,
Bill


----------



## Bill Smith (May 24, 2002)

Seig,
When do you hold classes and what are the times? Before I get my studio running, I'd like to come up and visit. Kenpo in our neck of the woods is far and few bewteen.

Also, I'll need directions.

Bill Smith


----------



## Seig (May 24, 2002)

Bill,
It was great talking to you, I'll fire off directions to you later.
Mike


----------



## Bill Smith (May 25, 2002)

Thanks Seig,

Bill


----------



## Bill Smith (May 26, 2002)

Sorry for any delays on the website. The webmaster has been very busy with other projects. My site should be updated in a few days with all the info of our school. Check back in a few days for the updates.

Thanks,
Bill Smith - AKKI


----------



## Bill Smith (May 26, 2002)

Update- Our class schedule is up (days and times), along with the address and phone number. More to come, check back soon.

Bill Smith - AKKI
American Kenpo Studio of Frederick


----------



## Bill Smith (May 27, 2002)

Also, We are having adult classes and junior classes (9 to 12yrs).
Photos of the demo should be up soon.

Bill Smith


----------



## Bill Smith (Jun 12, 2002)

For our grand opening we are having a special introductory program. For $99.00 you'll get 3 months and a free uniform (for the first 20 new students), for a limited time. 

Hope to see you there,
Bill Smith - AKKI


----------



## Seig (Jun 14, 2002)

Bill,
How many classes do you offer per week, and if you don't mind telling, how much do you normally charge?


----------



## Bill Smith (Jun 14, 2002)

Seig,
For right now (school opens July 8th), The days a week, with two of the days having two classes. As students increase and they go up in rank, so will adding more classes and days onto the schedule. The average price for one student is $65.00 per month. Be I will also be having family and group rates as well, which can drop down in price for two or more students.

Bill Smith


----------



## Bill Smith (Jun 14, 2002)

Seig, 
Sorry, I think faster than I type. Three days a week but it will be 5 classes a week.

Bill Smith


----------



## Seig (Jun 15, 2002)

Bill,
Did you do the one thing I did not?  That is to check the prices of the surrounding schools.
Mike


----------



## Les (Jun 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Bill,
> Did you do the one thing I did not?  That is to check the prices of the surrounding schools.
> Mike *



If you're selling BMW's, you don't charge the same as the guy down the street selling Ford's

Les


----------



## Seig (Jun 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


True, but over here there is something weird going on.  If you charge a lot more than the people around you, they will go somewhere else, even if it is poorer instruction.  If you do not charge enough, they think you are not for real and they will go somewhere else, even if it is poorer instruction.


----------



## Les (Jun 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> True, but over here there is something weird going on.  If you charge a lot more than the people around you, they will go somewhere else, even if it is poorer instruction.  If you do not charge enough, they think you are not for real and they will go somewhere else, even if it is poorer instruction. *



Seig,

I know exactly what you mean, we get that here too.

A similar thing I have encountered is women prefering to go to female instructor for womens self defence.

A few years back I had a female instructor advertising as the "only female ladies self defence instructor in the county"

Her classes were full, and her background was judo. I mean no disrespect to "judo players" but in my opinion it won't cut the mustard when we introduce a weapon or multiple attackers into the equasion.

But the fact remains that her classes were full, and mine were struggling.

Les


----------



## Bill Smith (Jun 15, 2002)

Seig,
I had to write out a proposal to the gym. One of the things I did do was marketing anaylsis. I call to all the schools for quotes. The price I quoted is in the middle of the price range here. It also give me to area to grow.

Bill


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

Good thinking.....:asian:


----------



## Bill Smith (Jun 15, 2002)

Thanks Mr. C

Bill Smith


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 16, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## Mace (Jun 16, 2002)

Hope the grand opening goes well and much success with your school. If you ever decide to have some of the higher ups come for a seminar, keep us posted. I'll drag some of the CT group down with me. See ya in Baltimore.
Sean


----------



## Bill Smith (Jun 16, 2002)

Sean,
Are you with the AKKI group up there? Mr. Harrington has a instructor by the name of Sean. Just wondering. What day(s) are you going to be at the camp. It's good to have Kenpo friends on the east coast. We are far and few between.

Bill


----------



## Mace (Jun 16, 2002)

Hi Bill,
 I used to be an instructor for Mr H before I opened my own club last year, now I'm just a private student of his.  I will be at the camp from Friday before the test till the end on Sunday when we pack up to come home. Its going to be a great time and we'll see ya there. Its good to meet others from the East coast, we have to start banding together to bring more events our way.  
Sean


----------



## Bill Smith (Jun 17, 2002)

See you there and you are right. We need to band, not much out here.

Bill


----------



## Seig (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bill Smith _
> 
> *Seig,
> I had to write out a proposal to the gym. One of the things I did do was marketing anaylsis. I call to all the schools for quotes. The price I quoted is in the middle of the price range here. It also give me to area to grow.
> ...


Hindsight...I thought about doing that but never got around to it.....


----------



## Bill Smith (Jun 26, 2002)

Two more week!! 

I wanted to bring it back to the front too.

Bill Smith


----------

